# BEZDEZ Worked out Great



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

Figured I should start a separate thread on this...so I'm happy to report that my first order with BEZDEZ turned out great.

They were very helpful and my stuff arrived a couple days after I ordered. Everything was there and just as described and the prices are very reasonable.

My only very minor gripe is that I wish there were mounting screws included with a hardtail bridge I bought. No biggie - they weren't mentioned in the eBay listing and I shouldn't assume. Just means I have to make a trip to find some matching chrome screws. Otherwise I'm happy as a clam.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

good to know. have surfed their site, but no needs at the moment.
L&M in waterloo has a limited number of prepackaged screws....2 circular spin type racks of misc. parts at the far right hand enterence to the guitar room...way down towards the back of the store....right near all the expensive gits...lol...I'm sure sherwood would have some available...or Schattens near sherwood.
cheers
Gerry


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

They are allways great _ I'm placing an order with them today to finish up a few projects that have been on the back burner for a while.

If you need screws, I have found pickguard, pickup and neck screws (chrome only) at Lowes of all places. If you get stuck give them a try.


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for the info, fellas. I'm about a 30 second walk from L&M Waterloo so I'll give them a try first. But good to know on the Lowes as well. Last year I broke a neck screw and went to 10 different hardware stores, music stores etc. trying to find a replacement but no luck.

Sidebar: Hey, regarding the Hamm Guitars website. If you're needing some help getting that puppy updated, let me know. I noticed there's still a few "dead" links and I know how things sometimes take a back seat to other things - that's just life. So give me a shout if you're interested and maybe we can work out a trade :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

1PUTTS said:


> Sidebar: Hey, regarding the Hamm Guitars website. If you're needing some help getting that puppy updated, let me know. I noticed there's still a few "dead" links and I know how things sometimes take a back seat to other things - that's just life. So give me a shout if you're interested and maybe we can work out a trade :food-smiley-004:


The problem with my site is really just me - I can't take pictures of guitars to save my life and there is a big time factor involved (I own an IT consulting and web hosting company as well). I spend all of my time fixing other people's computer problems so I rarely feel like working on my own.

The site will be changing again as I am changing the focus of the company to bodies and sub $500 custom builds. The import models will disapear but I can build them all myself if need be.

It might not be a bad idea to outsource some work though - I'll let you know in a month or so, when I get caught up.


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

Hamm Guitars said:


> The problem with my site is really just me - I can't take pictures of guitars to save my life and there is a big time factor involved (I own an IT consulting and web hosting company as well). I spend all of my time fixing other people's computer problems so I rarely feel like working on my own.
> 
> The site will be changing again as I am changing the focus of the company to bodies and sub $500 custom builds. The import models will disapear but I can build them all myself if need be.
> 
> It might not be a bad idea to outsource some work though - I'll let you know in a month or so, when I get caught up.


I hear ya, Brother - I have the same problem with my own websites. You know what they say about the Shoemaker's children...

Well, if you do need some help, just give me a shout and I'm sure we can work something out. I'll be interested to see what you have in the way of bodies down the road.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

ressurecting this thread to say this-
i ordered a bunch of ebony bridge pins and some binding material from bezdez, april 25th.
package, when tracked, showed succesful delivery- but i never got it.
sheila sent it again, without charging me, and i never got it.
we compared notes, and all the infos were correct, it was correctly labelled to my address.
she sent a third package, to my workplace this time, on friday the 13th (free of charge)
and it arrived there on monday the 16th.
these were very small packages, which would easily fit in my mailbox(its one of those giant multiple box apartment building things. had they decided not to try to put it in my box however, they would have left a slip in my box, then taken the box to the postal outlet across the street,which theyve done many times now for other things)
but i never got them. when i spoke with a lady at canada post, she said its possible the package was either left at my door, or delivered to another person- but if the package was not addressed to them, they wouldve put a return to sender on it-
lol, i live in a place where anything that isnt tied down is stolen.

forum member shoretyus sent me a set of radius blocks that he very kindly made for me- they arrived, but i got no slip in my box or anything, until nearly a week later, and it was a final notice slip, item to be returned-
shoretyus said my postal situation sucks, and yes it does, but its canada posts fault, not mine or the senders, or the thieves.
her attitude sounds funny until you take it into context.
if i worked at canada post, id be a wealthy person, living peacefully in the country someplace, blissfully unaware of the reality of the world. and id probably just daydream all day in my own ferked up little dreamworld, planning suppers and holidays and other fancy rich people bullshit.

big thumbs up and recommendations to bezdez, and sheila, for fixing me up. it was a pretty insignificant order, under $25, and my first with them, yet they treated me with excellence.
ill buy from them again, likely many times-
thanks again sheila


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Paul said:


> Is Ebay the only way to connect with Bezdez, or do they have a unique website as well?


You can email Sheila [email protected] <[email protected]>

but I think they only show stuff on ebay


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I missed this thread and any earlier discussion till now. I placed multiple orders with them last year and everything went smooth as silk.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

i just look at there stuff on ebay and then i call shelia


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I average one order from Bezdez per week. Never had a problem of any kind. I like the fact that you only pay shipping on one item, the rest ride for free. If I order before monday morning, the package is always in my mail box wednesday when I get home from work. Sometimes Tuesday!
A Very well run business.:smile:


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

I've had good luck with Bezdez as well, highly recommended!

Jim


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

I love BEZDEZ. Great products and pricing.Shipping is even better. I hope they bring in more of the popular parts.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I've also had a good experience with BEZDEZ. I bought the knobs for my carvin from there and they arrived as advertised and promptly


----------



## valriver40 (Oct 22, 2007)

i have also a great experience whit them. one thing that bothers me is why a canadian company is selling to canadians in us dollars. whit the recent low dollar they are making big bucks on stock on hand.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

valriver40 said:


> i have also a great experience whit them. one thing that bothers me is why a canadian company is selling to canadians in us dollars. whit the recent low dollar they are making big bucks on stock on hand.


It's easier for a seller on Ebay to sell to Americans when they deal in their own currency. They have a hard time with it some times. They also find it easier to wheel and deal with paypal and suppliers in US funds.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

What are you guys actually buying from them? They seem to have huge inventory in cheap parts. I'd like a reliable source for things like Carling switches and Switchcraft jacks/plugs without having to buy from the US, but all the stuff they have seems to be the cheaper bits that look similar to the stuff I'd mostly be interested in replacing in the first place. Am I missing part of their inventory?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> What are you guys actually buying from them? They seem to have huge inventory in cheap parts. I'd like a reliable source for things like Carling switches and Switchcraft jacks/plugs without having to buy from the US, but all the stuff they have seems to be the cheaper bits that look similar to the stuff I'd mostly be interested in replacing in the first place. Am I missing part of their inventory?


Tuners, bridges, fretmarkers, control plates, pots, ferrulels, binding. 

Agreed not really high quality but good enough to get the projects working.


----------

